# [EVDL] what are YOU going to convert to EV?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

-----Original Message-----
If one is going to restore a vehicle , and add a completely new drive
train,
then I am going to Restore a "Classic" or an "Antique" or something very "
Interesting" I want to turn heads,


Just one hotrod project, from a veteran EV'r:
http://www.evconsultinginc.com/34ford.html

Personally, I need a bit more daily drivability, so I've opted for a Karmann
Ghia: An affordable head turner on a sensible frame which has been converted
often.
Good luck with your projects. But do be careful with humour, overstating
the capabilities of an EV is a disservice to the community. Some people
still believe everything they read!

Cheers,

-Nick
www.evalbum.com/1890
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A couple of thoughts - some of the collectibles you mentioned are quite val=
uable (expensive) even as parts cars. Also, they can be extremely heavy. =
However, I like your idea of an older Merc or other custom along the lines =
of George Barris or Ed Roth. However, I don't think you could get enough r=
ange to use one of these as a daily driver. It would be strictly a parade/=
show car. =


On the plus side, with a real frame, I bet they could carry a lot of batter=
y weight. One reason why compact pickups are popular conversions.

Another option you should consider is to use a kit car. A T-bucket or Mode=
l A repro on a tube frame could be light and a real head turner. You can s=
elect components to carry whatever weight you want. I've thought a Cobra k=
it car using a drive train similar to the White Zombie would be a blast to =
drive. =


If you want an original car and not a reproduction, and have plenty of cash=
, start watching the ads, especially in California. If our economy stays i=
n the tank for a while, you can probably pick up someone's partially done r=
estoration for less than what they have in it and have a head start. =


Also, a smaller car such as a Henry J/Allstate or Nash Metropolitan could b=
e made into an unusual daily driver. =


Welll, those are my somewhat scattered thoughts, for what they're worth. =


Dave

> From: [email protected]
> Date: Sun, 12 Oct 2008 04:32:14 -0400
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] what are YOU going to convert to EV?
> =

> =

> A few thoughts about choice of EV donor cars, as you may have noticed I =
have =

> a lot of Ideas, I live in Florida, and I have lived in Western Oregon, a=
nd =

> in both those places, (and I am sure in many others,) little or no snow =
means =

> no road salt to rot car bodies away in two or three years! So if you liv=
e in =

> the snow belt and your state salts the highways please buy a donor vehic=
le =

> somewhere else. (Just an old mans word to the wise=85) =

> If one is going to restore a vehicle , and add a completely new drive tr=
ain, =

> then I am going to Restore a =93Classic=94 or an =93Antique=94 or someth=
ing very =93
> Interesting=94 I want to turn heads, To throw $9,000 to $15,000 into a c=
ar from =

> 1993 worth $300 makes little sense to me. I see me in a 1949 or 1950 Mer=
cury =

> with dropped roofline and polished disk wheel covers. Or in a 1955 =

> Thunderbird, if I can find a frame and body and no engine as a =93Parts c=
ar.=94 Even a =

> 1956 Cadillac with tailfins up to there! Or a 1948 Packard Hearse. Or=
a =

> wonderful =93Classic=94 Hot Rod with a fiberglass =93T-Bucket=94 on a C-=
10 frame with =

> TWO Electric motors out front where they can be seen, (Like 1966 Award =

> winning Hot Rod =93Freight Train=94 which put two 327 Chevy V-8's under =
the =

> elongated hood.) And put the Batteries in body work boxes inside the fra=
me under the =

> =93T-Bucket=94 body. =

> I would also LOVE to convert a 1955 or 1956 Chevy, or a Newer sedan, to =
a =

> Modern Electric, and set it up so the Front (Hood, Grill, and Front Fend=
ers,) =

> all lifted off, along with the Rear, (Trunk Lid, Rear fenders,) to show =
the =

> Battery Boxes, The Motor, The Electronic Assemblies, such as the Control=
ler and =

> Charger system. With the covers on, it=92s a daily commuter to work or =

> school. With the covers off, It=92s a Parade Electric Vehicle to show w=
hat WE ARE =

> ALREADY DOING! And useful as a display to increase interest and awarenes=
s of =

> the public and press of the existence of =93Converted E, V.'s=94 at Publ=
ic, Club, =

> or Private EVents! We always need more =93Newbies,=94 so we can help the=
m with =

> their own conversions, or to convert a vehicle for them ! =

> If you haven=92t already done so, check out Jay Leno=92s Garage and his =
1908 =

> Baker Electric. With Tiller steering, and a 25mph top speed it was a be=
autiful =

> Ladies Neighborhood E. V., with beveled edge plate glass windows, and a =

> crystal bud vase inside. Jay has had it beautifully restored and the mot=
ors =

> rebuilt (48 v. I think,) running it on eight 6v. golf cart batteries. An=
d he shows =

> those details too! =

> I hope none of you are offended that I have opinions, but, like some of =

> you, =93Everyone is entitled to my opinion!=94 Also the piece about vac=
ationing =

> with an EV and a Solar recharging setup was intended strictly Tongue in =
Cheek. =

> We all need a good laugh once in a while, some of you are just too serio=
us =

> about CORRECTING others. Climb down off that Dunce stool, and join the c=
lass, =

> we all =93Tune in to Learn=94 not to be criticized ! =

> **************New MapQuest Local shows what's happening at your destinati=
on. =

> Dining, Movies, Events, News & more. Try it out =

> (http://local.mapquest.com/?ncid=3Demlcntnew00000002)
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> =

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If I didn't already have a body I'd have gone with an old delivery van 
fiberglass repo like this
http://www.willyshotrods.com/33sedan.htm
or somethng like this
http://www.kitcarmag.com/projectbuild/0601kc_1941_ford_willy_replica/photo_04.html

Stub




> nicolas drouin wrote:
> > -----Original Message-----
> > If one is going to restore a vehicle , and add a completely new drive
> > train,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've always wanted to make a kit car version of a '53 MG. Nothing like a 
2-door saloon convertible! Converting an original probably isn't 
reasonable due to availability and cost (and the angry mob of collectors 
who will come after you), but a kit version could be made very light, and 
has lots of room up front for a battery tunnel.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MG_T-type#TF

The original is about 12' long, 50-60 BHP, 0-60 in about 20s, 26MPG. No 
idea what the weights is.

-Adrian

On Sun, 12 Oct 2008 08:00:16 -0700, Dave Davidson <[email protected]> 


> wrote:
> 
> > A couple of thoughts - some of the collectibles you mentioned are quite
> > valuable (expensive) even as parts cars. Also, they can be extremely
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > If one is going to restore a vehicle , and add a completely new drive =
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That's exactly what I was looking for was a repo fibreglass Willy's body or
Ford.
Sort of blows the budget unfortunately which is a bugger. I'd rather not
play
with an original steel body because of the weight and the fact it is
original. 
Some of those bodies done up with new wheels etc still look so slick after
all
these years. 

When I win the lotto ;-]

Dave

-----Original Message-----

If I didn't already have a body I'd have gone with an old delivery van 
fiberglass repo like this
http://www.willyshotrods.com/33sedan.htm
or somethng like this
http://www.kitcarmag.com/projectbuild/0601kc_1941_ford_willy_replica/photo_0
4.html

Stub




> nicolas drouin wrote:
> > -----Original Message-----
> > If one is going to restore a vehicle , and add a completely new drive
> > train,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dave King wrote:
> 
> > That's exactly what I was looking for was a repo fibreglass Willy's
> > body or
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey! I was thinking about a '41 Willys PU because they make a kit that fits 
on an S10 donor and there is an EV conversion for an S10 so This would be a 
great $20K project. I just ain't got the dough. We need some cool electric 
streetrods. All I can afford is motorcycle conversions. Bob
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Doug Weathers" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Sunday, October 12, 2008 12:20 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] what are YOU going to convert to EV?


>
>


> Dave King wrote:
> >
> >> That's exactly what I was looking for was a repo fibreglass Willy's
> >> body or
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've got a friend with two MGs... a 50's one, and a 79. We've thought about
making the '79 into an EV a few times, since the engine keeps overheating.
Personally, I like the 70's mini pickups, hence my choice of a '74 Courier
for my conversion. The old Series II landrovers like EV wilde has are also
pretty cool. As are the old pickups from the 20's and 30's. Or you could
do a Lada Niva 

Z



> Adrian DeLeon <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I've always wanted to make a kit car version of a '53 MG. Nothing like a
> > 2-door saloon convertible! Converting an original probably isn't
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm not sure which kit you are talking about but the one that bonds a 
fiberglass clip to the S-10 cab isn't all that great looking in person.
The scale is just off, It looks like a basterd S10 rather than a well 
fitting repo body.
On the other hand, the full fiberglass body made to fit S-10 or Ranger frame 
looks great.

Stub



Bob Martin wrote:
> Hey! I was thinking about a '41 Willys PU because they make a kit
> that fits on an S10 donor and there is an EV conversion for an S10 so
> This would be a great $20K project. I just ain't got the dough. We
> need some cool electric streetrods. All I can afford is motorcycle
> conversions. Bob ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Doug Weathers" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Sunday, October 12, 2008 12:20 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] what are YOU going to convert to EV?
>
>
>>
>>


> Dave King wrote:
> >>
> >>> That's exactly what I was looking for was a repo fibreglass Willy's
> >>> body or
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Chris do you have a link for the full body ? The flat box sides
really don't look right as you say on that kit.

Dave


-----Original Message-----

I'm not sure which kit you are talking about but the one that bonds a 
fiberglass clip to the S-10 cab isn't all that great looking in person.
The scale is just off, It looks like a basterd S10 rather than a well 
fitting repo body.
On the other hand, the full fiberglass body made to fit S-10 or Ranger frame

looks great.

Stub



Bob Martin wrote:
> Hey! I was thinking about a '41 Willys PU because they make a kit
> that fits on an S10 donor and there is an EV conversion for an S10 so
> This would be a great $20K project. I just ain't got the dough. We
> need some cool electric streetrods. All I can afford is motorcycle
> conversions. Bob ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Doug Weathers" <[email protected]>
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Sent: Sunday, October 12, 2008 12:20 PM
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] what are YOU going to convert to EV?
>
>
>>
>>


> Dave King wrote:
> >>
> >>> That's exactly what I was looking for was a repo fibreglass Willy's
> >>> body or
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I guess this isn't quite what you were thinking of, but here are some of the 
vehicles I've dreamed of converting over the years (but never really 
followed up on) :

= Saab Sonnet
= Volvo P1800
= Datsun 1600
= Fiat 850 Spyder
= Opel GT

Though I drive like your grandfather ;-), I have a soft spot in my heart for 
nimble, sexy small cars. 

I could go on. There are probably dozens more in the boxier / more 
practical second tier - original Mini, Austin 1300 (America), Simca 1100, 
Opel Kadett coupe, Fiat 500, etc. Corvair, of course. Oooh, Nash 
Metropolitan! Crosley Hotshot! 

Most of these are quite small and light, so should be relatively easy to 
convert with modest running gear, and don't require a ton of batteries for 
good range. And (IMO) they look interesting and distinctive.

Some of the above have been converted that I know of -- Fiat 500s and 850s, 
Opel GTs and Kadetts. Others no doubt that I don't know of.

If you were thinking of a Detroit product, how about a 1962-64 Corvette 
Convertible?

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" or "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi All,
I totally agree about classic conversions, " Or a 1948 Packard
Hearse" I feel the same , why use a average run of the mill donor car,
here in Reno I am 3/4 of the way into the conversion of a 1973
Cadillac Hearse, yep a hearse! plenty of room for batteries under the
deck. I am using a G-van drive train with the Chloride controller
(excellent regen) powered by 36 saft stm 180 nicads. I think the
weight will be under 7000 a little lighter than the original G-van.
Already bought the brushless dc air cond. system and the 12 volt power
steering pump and diesel fueled heater are installed, the big Nelco
motor and 1 ton diff. are in. waiting to powder coat all the battery
racks and misc pieces. then a bunch or wiring and a million details
await. If I am lucky I will be driving it by next Halloween. Bill
Brinsmead

> ( Message: 10
> Date: Sun, 12 Oct 2008 04:32:14 EDT
> From: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] what are YOU going to convert to EV?
> To: [email protected]
> Message-ID: <[email protected]>
> Content-Type: text/plain; charset="UTF-8"


> If one is going to restore a vehicle , and add a completely new drive train,
> then I am going to Restore a ?Classic? or an ?Antique? or something very ?
> Interesting? I want to turn heads, To throw $9,000 to $15,000 into 
> a car from
> 1993 worth $300 makes little sense to me. I see me in a 1949 or 1950 Mercury
> with dropped roofline and polished disk wheel covers. Or in a 1955 
> Thunderbird, if I can find a frame and body and no engine as a 
> ?Parts car.? >Even a
> 1956 Cadillac with tailfins up to there! Or a 1948 Packard Hearse. Or a
> wonderful ?Classic? Hot Rod with a fiberglass ?T-Bucket? on a C-10 
> frame with
> TWO Electric motors out front where they can be seen, (Like 1966 Award
> winning Hot Rod ?Freight Train? which put two 327 Chevy V-8's under the
> elongated hood.) And put the Batteries in body work boxes inside 
> the frame >under the ?T-Bucket? body.
> I would also LOVE to convert a 1955 or 1956 Chevy, or a Newer sedan, to a
> Modern Electric, and set it up so the Front (Hood, Grill, and Front 
> Fenders,)



_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi All,
I totally agree about classic conversions, " Or a 1948 Packard
Hearse" I feel the same , why use a average run of the mill donor car,
here in Reno I am 3/4 of the way into the conversion of a 1973
Cadillac Hearse, yep a hearse! plenty of room for batteries under the
deck. I am using a G-van drive train with the Chloride controller
(excellent regen) powered by 36 saft stm 180 nicads. I think the
weight will be under 7000 a little lighter than the original G-van.
Already bought the brushless dc air cond. system and the 12 volt power
steering pump and diesel fueled heater are installed, the big Nelco
motor and 1 ton diff. are in. waiting to powder coat all the battery
racks and misc pieces. then a bunch or wiring and a million details
await. If I am lucky I will be driving it by next Halloween. Bill
Brinsmead

> ( Message: 10
> Date: Sun, 12 Oct 2008 04:32:14 EDT
> From: [email protected]
> Subject: [EVDL] what are YOU going to convert to EV?
> To: [email protected]
> Message-ID: <[email protected]>
> Content-Type: text/plain; charset="UTF-8"


> If one is going to restore a vehicle , and add a completely new drive train,
> then I am going to Restore a ?Classic? or an ?Antique? or something very ?
> Interesting? I want to turn heads, To throw $9,000 to $15,000 into 
> a car from
> 1993 worth $300 makes little sense to me. I see me in a 1949 or 1950 Mercury
> with dropped roofline and polished disk wheel covers. Or in a 1955 
> Thunderbird, if I can find a frame and body and no engine as a 
> ?Parts car.? >Even a
> 1956 Cadillac with tailfins up to there! Or a 1948 Packard Hearse. Or a
> wonderful ?Classic? Hot Rod with a fiberglass ?T-Bucket? on a C-10 
> frame with
> TWO Electric motors out front where they can be seen, (Like 1966 Award
> winning Hot Rod ?Freight Train? which put two 327 Chevy V-8's under the
> elongated hood.) And put the Batteries in body work boxes inside 
> the frame >under the ?T-Bucket? body.
> I would also LOVE to convert a 1955 or 1956 Chevy, or a Newer sedan, to a
> Modern Electric, and set it up so the Front (Hood, Grill, and Front 
> Fenders,)





_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Gives a whole new meaning to the phrase "as silent as death!"



----- Original Message ----
From: billb <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Monday, October 13, 2008 2:33:40 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] what are YOU going to convert to EV?

Hi All,
I totally agree about classic conversions, " Or a 1948 Packard
Hearse" I feel the same , why use a average run of the mill donor car,
here in Reno I am 3/4 of the way into the conversion of a 1973
Cadillac Hearse, yep a hearse! plenty of room for batteries under the
deck. I am using a G-van drive train with the Chloride controller
(excellent regen) powered by 36 saft stm 180 nicads. I think the
weight will be under 7000 a little lighter than the original G-van.
Already bought the brushless dc air cond. system and the 12 volt power
steering pump and diesel fueled heater are installed, the big Nelco
motor and 1 ton diff. are in. waiting to powder coat all the battery
racks and misc pieces. then a bunch or wiring and a million details
await. If I am lucky I will be driving it by next Halloween. Bill
Brinsmead



_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> billb wrote:
> 
> > Already bought the brushless dc air cond. system
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Dan Bentler wrote:
> 
> > I intend to convert 56 Chev pickup will drive with AC 3 phase.
> > Will do hum drum 91 Izuzu as test project prototype.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Doug,
I bought a Toyota MR2 power steering pump new,about $350 and a
(uni-8-12) $140 this is a 12 volt controller from www.4qd.co.uk to run
speed dependant steering from the electronic speedometer output. A
friend is designing a pic controller for this, with timed ramp down
and a soft start. For the air cond I used a Tecumseh system with a
Sierra 06-0982y3 compressor and a 100 to 300 volt controller. Ouch!
over 1k$ (they also have a 250 to 400 volt model). I just received it
and will have to install and setup the refrigeration plumbing system
before I know if it will works as well as I had hoped. Bill

Message: 29
Date: Mon, 13 Oct 2008 19:40:33 -0600
From: Doug Weathers <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] what are YOU going to convert to EV?
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=US-ASCII; format=flowed




> billb wrote:
> 
> > Already bought the brushless dc air cond. system
> 
> ...


----------

